
Ask HN: How do you manage your backups? - whyasker
Hello sysadmins,<p>Just wondering how you manage your backups? ( like application backup of mysql, TeamCity, tomcat ... )<p>Is there a product to create a backup? ( or do you have your own scripts?
======
zoobab
LVM snapshots.

Then ccollect (rsync based with hardlinks and deduplication) to backup the
content of the filesystem.

------
b0n40
Hey,

PHPBU VZDUMP backup exec

~~~
whyasker
Could you elaborate more? Seems to be this project?
[https://github.com/sebastianfeldmann/phpbu](https://github.com/sebastianfeldmann/phpbu)

